# What to do with bamboo . . .



## osxVictoria (Apr 11, 2012)

This is what I have so far but the bamboo isn't working for me at all. . . .any ideas?


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

first of all, bamboo will not grow completely submersed in water. You will want to try to get the leafy portion out of the water.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

i didn't think bamboo was an emersed plant? i thought they died after about 6 months emersed. maybe get a riparium planter (hydrophyte's, on here, seem to be pretty good: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/members/hydrophyte.html i'd maybe PM them and see if you can't get a planter by itself?) and put it in there. there's DIY methods for riparium planters too if you don't want to pay shipping/whatever they charge.
of course, that won't really work if you have a lid... can't you just plant bamboo in plain dirt pots? either way, then it'll be out of your tank.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Zefrik said:


> first of all, bamboo will not grow completely submersed in water. You will want to try to get the leafy portion out of the water.


+1 yep


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

makes nice office decor. either way, get it out of your substrate. You can stick it in your HOB even.


----------



## osxVictoria (Apr 11, 2012)

Alright took your guys advice  the bamboo is now siting happily on my desk. Thank You so much


----------



## Kyrol (Feb 24, 2012)

If the top portion gets wet it normally kills the plant in a few days it will turn yellow and noting will save it at that point short of cutting it down. When propagating them I had such an issues with it I now dip the tops in wax. I just can't get it to regrow thick no matter what I do.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

The stores might give you an impression that lucky bamboo is an aquatic plant or even a emersed plant, but lucky bamboo is barely even an amphibious plant. It actually does better in well watered potting mix.


----------



## Kyrol (Feb 24, 2012)

takadi said:


> The stores might give you an impression that lucky bamboo is an aquatic plant or even a emersed plant, but lucky bamboo is barely even an amphibious plant It actually does better in well watered potting mix.


Your 100% right its actually in the lily family its not even bamboo in the slightest other then looks.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

You can make a background wall of bamboo, or a semi-wall, circular bamboos shelter, but your bamboos must be a lot taller than the one u have in the picture. Here's what I did with my bamboos


----------



## osxVictoria (Apr 11, 2012)

izabella87 said:


> You can make a background wall of bamboo, or a semi-wall, circular bamboos shelter, but your bamboos must be a lot taller than the one u have in the picture. Here's what I did with my bamboos


That is so pretty! I may do that when mine gets bigger  that's a cool idea. . .I just have it in a jar of water with some fluorite and old gravel








The leaves are now dark green instead of bright green. . .is that bad?


----------



## Shank (Apr 3, 2012)

I have always wanted to try growing equisetums in my tank. They are *amphibious* plants that grow around the edges of lakes and swamps here in Louisiana. They are beautiful and are used in pond landscapes a lot.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There is a dwarf Horsetail (does that make it a 'pony tail'?) that might work in a riparium. In a pond, Equisetums can be quite invasive. I see them wild here in CA, too. A stream or edge of a lake can be taken over by them.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Lucky Bamboo isn't. It isn't a bamboo at all. (and when the plant dies it's not lucky either) Bamboo is a grass. A very large grass in most cases. I've got some that's 50' or better. And 3-4" in diameter. (Old Hamii) I'm waiting for it to get a little larger so I can get me some indoor plumbing.

Lucky Bamboo is actually Dracaena sanderiana and while it *can* grow in water, it does much, much better in soil. Just like any other Dracaena.

So what to do with Dracaena sanderiana? Plant it in a pot and put it in indirect lighting. Putting it in water is like torturing your pet dog.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Lucky Bamboo isn't. It isn't a bamboo at all. (and when the plant dies it's not lucky either) Bamboo is a grass. A very large grass in most cases. I've got some that's 50' or better. And 3-4" in diameter. (Old Hamii) I'm waiting for it to get a little larger so I can get me some indoor plumbing.
> 
> Lucky Bamboo is actually Dracaena sanderiana and while it *can* grow in water, it does much, much better in soil. Just like any other Dracaena.
> 
> So what to do with Dracaena sanderiana? Plant it in a pot and put it in indirect lighting. Putting it in water is like torturing your pet dog.


/endthread


----------

